# 2 Hours at Melbourne, FL - Race Report



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Race Report – 2 Hours at Melbourne

Team Ken pulls off victory in the last 30 seconds to win the Enduro by less than 3 feet!

A larger than expected group of 16 racers came to Melbourne, FL to race in the 2 hours at Mebourne. Hosted by Bill Pinch at theraceway.biz. The theraceway.biz and Central Florida HO Racers (CFHOR) jointly hosted the event. The cars were stock Storm Extremes with the only modifications being a .015 Lexan 917 Body, a balanced 6 ohm arm, predator gears, and super tires with double rimmed hubs. These cars were expertly prepared and maintained during the race by Terry Flynn. Thank you Terry!

The race consisted of 16 – 6 minute segments with 1.5 minutes between heats. Lunch of Dominos Pizza was served between the 8th and the 9th segments. Thank you Bill!

Team Captains were determined by 30 second qualifying runs. Ken Stuteville was the top qualifier with 8 laps 2 sections. Zach Glass had the fastest qualifying lap of 3.132. The four team captains were their teams were as follows:

Team Ken
Ken Stuteville
Adam Glass
Danny Mayer
Clayton St. Clair

Team Russ
Russ Seidler
Marcus Bielski
Steve Bowman
Zach Glass

Team Dennis
Dennis Bielski
JW Flynn
Jimmie Paris
Count Gibson

Team Terry
Terry Flynn
Craig Reynolds
Ty
Leo Belleville

The race turned out to be a drag race with very few fall off and some extremely fast lap times turned. The first through third place teams were never more than 12 laps apart and most the time were within 5 laps! The race came down to the last segment where Team Dennis made up a large deficit to close within one lap of 1st and 2nd place! Great driving Team Dennis! Adam Glass, in the last 15 seconds, passed Terry Flynn to take victory by less than 3 feet in a 1,550 lap race!!!!! That’s 3 feet out of 93,000 feet and third place was only 63 feet behind! This was incredibly close racing with an average lap time of 3.71 seconds. Totals of over 17.6 miles each were covered by the top three teams! Danny Mayer had the best segment of 105 laps on Blue. The fast lap was a tie between Zach Glass on White with 3.129 and Ken Stuteville with 3.129. Metals were awarded to the top three teams. 

The final results were as follows:

Team Ken 1550
Team Terry 1550
Team Dennis 1549
Team Russ 1468

Thank you Bill for hosting this great event!


----------

